# 'Unable to join game' in AOE2X multiplayer



## WJT80 (Nov 28, 2004)

I am currently running aoe2x on a win 98 machine from my hard drive using 'Game Drive'. I have adsl connection through a network, (a crossover lead between the two computers). The other computer is running xp and is connected to a router. 
The problem I am having is when I either host or join a game in multiplayer who ever trys to join is unable whether it is just across the network or online through zone or msn. 
Some help would be appreciated


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

extremely common problem with this game and a router.

see this about opening needed ports:
http://www.forumplasma.com/aoe2/viewtopic.php?t=136&sid=b8a11011657023399bcf9ccbc10de773


----------



## rahikka (Dec 9, 2004)

WJT80 said:


> I am currently running aoe2x on a win 98 machine from my hard drive using 'Game Drive'. I have adsl connection through a network, (a crossover lead between the two computers). The other computer is running xp and is connected to a router.
> The problem I am having is when I either host or join a game in multiplayer who ever trys to join is unable whether it is just across the network or online through zone or msn.
> Some help would be appreciated


I have exactly same problem, but I'm using only one computer. That port opening stuff just werent my thing and I quit...Haven't tried AOE in internet since that... But, now I'm about to buy a new computer and I'm willing to know one thing... Does every other game do that? I mean can you play any other games in multiplayer modes? 
Well, my buddy does have the same problem too, and he can still play RCW: Enemy Territory in internet... But, it would quite stupid if I would have good new computer, DSL and nice game, but cant play in MP-games


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

its not that some computers just wont let you play multiplayer games. theres always ways to fix those problems. you can fix your problem with aoe2, you just gotta know what to do. not all games connect the way aoe connects, so you should be fine with all other games. but again, it depends on the game and the configuration of your internet, routers, etc.


----------



## north_rider (Jan 13, 2005)

you have to change router settings to open the ports or your sol. sucks but thats all i found that works.
esecially if you want to play in the zone


----------

